# iPod Nano V6 et vitre cassé



## Olivier.w (19 Octobre 2010)

Bojour,
J'avais mon tout nouveau iPod Nano 6G dans ma poche et je sais pas comment la vitre s'est cassé. C'est quand même pas normal qu'un ipod à 200 se casse comme ça.

A votre avis est ce que ça peut être pris sous garantie ?

Si ça peut pas être pris sous garantie, il y à possibilité de changer la vitre ? Si oui ou et comment ?

J'ai regardé chez bricomac mais il y à encore aucune pièce détachée pour l'iPod Nano V6

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## Anthony (20 Octobre 2010)

Olivier.w a dit:


> A votre avis est ce que ça peut être pris sous garantie ?



Ce n'est pas notre avis qui compte, c'est celui d'Apple. Un petit coup de fil au service client sera bien utile, voire un passage à l'Apple Store si tu en as un près de toi.

Tiens-nous au courant par contre, qu'on sache pour les éventuels futurs cas.


----------

